# Dog on Hell's Canyon (Snake) trip?



## trainwreck (Apr 1, 2007)

I am doing Hell's Canyon to Heller Bar with some friends in early Sept. Debating about bringing a dog. I am not rowing. The dog is about 60 lbs and a good swimmer. She will have a pfd. Is this a dumb idea? 
Thanks


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

Not the same run, but we just took our dog on the lower Salmon to Heller Bar. Dog had a PFD. I wouldn't think you would have any issues.


----------



## Rustie (Jun 24, 2010)

Your dog will be far better behaved than your rowdy friends; really you shouldn't worry so much!


----------



## Ranco (Jun 18, 2010)

I've seen lots of people take dogs on that stretch. Be careful about rattlesnakes though. A few years ago, we came upon a family at Kirkwood that had been hiking with their dog. During the hike the dog died from a rattlesnake bite.


----------



## funrivers (May 14, 2008)

You might have time to vaccinate your dog for snake bites--two shots 30-days apart. Also, speaking from experience, watch the poison ivy. Dogs aren't affected, but they run through it and bring the oil back to camp!

We bring our dogs whenever we can. They love it and we love having them along.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Should be fine of they can do well in two decent class IV rapids. Props to rattlesnake vaccine. We've never needed it but am glad to have the peace of mind. Also carry a dog snake bite kit of Benadryl and antibiotics. Ask your vet and have a blast! Watch for super hot sand and rocks,
bootties can help but are hot.


----------



## MT_Berger (Feb 17, 2010)

Was on the same trip with skyman-dog did great. Long live Mojo!!


----------

